# Lost And Found (Dubai Airport)



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a lost and found at Dubai Airport. I lost my blackberry at Dubai Airport 2 weeks ago. Does anyone know who should I report to or contact at Dubai Airport. Just hoping I will get it back


----------



## Holker (Mar 9, 2012)

According to the Dubai Airport website:

"The ‘Lost & Found’ office is located in the underground level of Dubai International’s Terminal 1 Departures and is controlled and staffed by Dubai Police personnel 24/7"

Unfortunately I can't post a link to their website as I am too new on here!

Good luck. I hope somebody handed it in.


----------

